# Need wiring diagram for Yanmar YL210



## catjenkins024 (5 mo ago)

Have a crank but no start issue on a Yanmar YL210 home tractor. Whoever got to this thing before I did had a good old time wiring up any fancy light bar or anything else they could find that had wires attached to it. They used only 1 color of wire for everything, black. And it looks like they used jumper wires to bypass all of the safety features, even the fuses. Boy what drives some people to do the things they do Is beyond me. I'd hazard to bet that the guys over at Yanmar did a sufficient job at figuring out exactly how to wire this thing, it needed nothing more, nothing less. Anyways can't find the wiring diagram fir the life of me. Thanks.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

My research shows a YL210 to be a loader that might fit on a SA324, SA424, maybe other tractors. If yours is any of those this manual (chapter 4) should help you. 
YANMAR SA221 SA324 SA424 SERVICE TECHNICAL MANUAL 0B040-EN040.pdf | Powered by Box


----------

